# What kind of geese are these ?



## if it flies it dies1 (Mar 22, 2008)

i found this phone cover for my sell phone but what kind of geese are on it are the blues or specs or what ?


----------



## Jordan64_24 (Jan 23, 2008)

my best quess would be Specklebelly's because of the beak


----------



## BigT (Feb 19, 2008)

It looks like a Toulouse goose, I think it is spelled right, if not it could be a Grey Lag goose, the Toulouse goose is a farm goose, the other is hunted I think on the East coast.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Looks like specks to me!


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

It looks like either a young speck or a grey lag. The grey lag is found in Europe and sometimes some stragglers show up in the U.S.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Whitefronts...


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

specks


----------



## blacklab14 (Feb 7, 2008)

i believe those are speckle bellies


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

:eyeroll:

definetely canadas :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

You are kidding right?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Isn't it a pintail? :-?

My guess would have been a speck. But I have no idea what the others they are speaking of look like.


----------



## if it flies it dies1 (Mar 22, 2008)

it looks like a spec but it doesnt have orange feet so i have no idea haha


----------



## AWO (Mar 9, 2008)

Ever find any in Shadow grass? Looks like a imature white front.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

New York Cell Phone company. They are like $10 on there and $5 shipping.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

You can clearly see the bars on the belly on the left picture bottom bird. I can't see any feet. Maybe hiding in the grass?


----------



## bandedgandr (Jan 13, 2005)

Tule.....


----------



## Classof81 (Dec 19, 2005)

Remeber the artist renditions of Jesus in Sunday school? Same deal here but the artist decided a goose was in order. Wal-Mart special or just an inmature speck.


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

My first impression was specklebelly!


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

This is a picture of a greylag goose. Just throwing it out there. I can't tell in the picture, but the main distiguishing difference between these and juvie specks is the with patch behind the beak.


----------



## saskboy (Mar 7, 2008)

that my friend is a speck


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

saskboy said:


> that my friend is a speck


1.)Google.com
2.)Type in "graylag goose"
3.)Hit images
4.)search
5.)See that it is indeed a graylag goose.


----------



## GB GooseHunter (Feb 19, 2007)

speck


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

If I had to guess I'd say greylag goose


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Specks dont have pink feet


----------



## Drake Jake (Sep 25, 2007)

I'd say greylag but what do i know, lol.


----------



## SASKATOONGOOSEHUNTER (Aug 25, 2005)

It could also be a bean goose but I don't see enough black on the beak.


----------

